
Crytek Unveils All-New CRYENGINE V and Community-Centered “Pay What You Want” - Bytes
http://www.crytek.com/news/crytek-unveils-all-new-cryengine-v-and-community-centered--pay-what-you-want--model
======
redtuesday
Interesting changes. Full source code access was probably the most requested
thing on the forums for years, and now they get it. Looking forward to
articles which analyze the source code (if the EULA allows that). The addition
of C# is also nice. Probably easier for indies and they have a alternative if
they don't want to use the visual Flow Graph.

Now that they added DX12 I hope they add Vulkan in the near future as well.

btw: the full release notes are in the docs:
[http://docs.cryengine.com/display/SDKDOC1/CRYENGINE+V](http://docs.cryengine.com/display/SDKDOC1/CRYENGINE+V)

